# sparkling water



## annapo

hello!
how can I translate "sparkling water" in Czech? Dobra perliva? I herd people calling it another way but the sound of the word was too difficult to understand...

thanx
Anna


----------



## traductoraenapuros

Hi,

it's "perlivá voda", one of the main brands is Dobrá voda though, so that's why you can here Dobrá perlivá. But, if you need to know how to say sparkling water it's "perlivá voda"

pa pa


----------



## Jana337

The difficult one might have been "voda/minerálka s bublinkami".


----------



## slavic_one

traductoraenapuros said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's "perlivá voda", one of the main brands is Dobrá voda though, so that's why you can hear Dobrá perlivá. But, if you need to know how to say sparkling water it's "perlivá voda"
> 
> pa pa



I just want to add that there's also "jemně perlivá" which is less sparkling.


----------



## annapo

thank you very much!


----------

